# dumbest bomb idea ever.



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

So who here remembers the wheel of destruction? Well I do, wanna know why I do.... because I've been working on my retaliation for 6 months.... stupid idea... but worth every minute..well for me anyways... I had to recruit a few others and I will not out them but they are more than welcome to take credit for their work. So hey brain... you are never gonna guess whats heading your way, I may not b able to outsmart, outspend, or out torture.... but I have my ways.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Subscribed....Fo Sho!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You have caught my attention. Tag.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking forward to this opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Go get'em Kev!

You're like that dude in Billy Madison with the hit list on the wall.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

oke:op2:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

revenge 6 months later...this has to be good!!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmmmm, could be interesting....or it could just be Kevin


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I will say that the wait on this has been almost impossible to deal with


9405 5036 9930 0190 1141 35


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

This should be fun.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kevin just called out the Brain...





....opcorn: This oughtta be good opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Crazy isn't the word I would use... SUICIDAL......


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Crazy isn't the word I would use... SUICIDAL......


oh i dont know about that... i think i held my own for round 1..... this just had some unfortunate delays


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Go Kevin!!! opcorn:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

very intriguing


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Subscribed....I live in the same town and like my house please don't destroy it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Monday delivery signature required....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Let me pull up a seat here...

:couch2:

much better... subscribed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't miss this one for a lifetime supply of KFC extra crispy chicken and those pudding parfait things.

Pinhead Jr.: "don't ferget the beer to wash it down, Dude"

Herfabomber: "well, I might miss it if beer was included..but, since it ain't gonna happen...where's the popcorn?"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> Monday delivery signature required....


:shock: signature required...

...haven't seen one of _those _in a while...

To me, it sounds like the term we're looking for here is "Mutually Assured Destruction."


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

kapathy said:


> I will say that the wait on this has been almost impossible to deal with


That is an understatement.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gotta see how this ends....


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

this should be interesting


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :shock: signature required...
> 
> ...haven't seen one of _those _in a while...
> 
> To me, it sounds like the term we're looking for here is "Mutually Assured Destruction."


Nah just added insurance since I can't replace it....and the insurance required signature


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, what's going on over here?










Oh, hi Kevin. Dinner time, huh?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

max gas said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Go get'em Kev!
> 
> You're like that dude in Billy Madison with the hit list on the wall.


Lipstick and all... :lol:


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ill just chill in the back here...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent retaliation


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yes, trust me, this is going to be epic!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well i hope that popcorn stays fresh... no reveal till wednesday..... arg so much waiting.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Now this is interesting....


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I know what it is and its AMAZING


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

how does everyone know what it is? Except me, and probably Ian? damn... Guess I'll just keep on waiting....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> how does everyone know what it is? Except me, and probably Ian? damn... Guess I'll just keep on waiting....


Well there are those of us involved and like 4 people not involved that know.... soioo its still basically a surprise for everyone


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Pinky do you see this... After all USPS did to deny us this victory...

*Inner Pinky Voice:* Narf! And now he starts this up again?!?

*Brain:* Exactly... But lets see the damage before we decide how to address this... Also this looks like a team event, so we need to identify the guilty...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Phil from Chicago said:


> I know what it is and its AMAZING


Oh you only saw part of it.... you have no idea


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Pinky do you see this... After all USPS did to deny us this victory...
> 
> *Inner Pinky Voice:* Narf! And now he starts this up again?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Exactly... But lets see the damage before we decide how to address this... Also this looks like a team event, so we need to identify the guilty...


thats up to them if they want to come forward. And I had a nice talk with the usps people, while it would be very difficult to ruin this, I over insured it just in case. And I didnt start it up again... I never stopped working on it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

wait just one damn minute......you've turned your personal vendetta against the mouse into a gangland attack?....I'm sorry, but there has to be something in the Rules of Engagement about that.

Pinhead Jr.: "Nope, cuz I checked...remember during the contest when Jerky Smurf summoned you to attack Bubbles?"

oh.....nevermind, then....carry onound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rules bahhhhhh I didn't read them I just checked the box saying hat I did.t


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've always liked Kevvy, so i'm kinda rootin' for him here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait, there's a mobbing of the Brain, and I wasn't invited?!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I've always liked Kevvy, so i'm kinda rootin' for him here.


yeah...I'm sure those 300 Spartans had plenty of likes on Twitter, too..how'd that turn out for 'em?

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, they didn't have Twitter back then..what's wrong with you?"

Herfabomber: "I was being metaphorical, Junior....don't be so literal."


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, there's a mobbing of the Brain, and I wasn't invited?!


yup, cuz in all honesty, you can't handle any more retaliations by us...er umm, I mean him.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...I'm sure those 300 Spartans had plenty of likes on Twitter, too..how'd that turn out for 'em?


Stop the clock. You know what Twitter is?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Not a mob just 1 box..... will all make sense in Wednesday


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

mrj205 said:


> Stop the clock. You know what Twitter is?


of course I do....I also know what a mass spectrometer and adult diapers are, but that doesn't mean I use them.

Pinhead Jr.: "or know how to use 'em"

Herfabomber: "exactly"


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

this thread exudes excellence!!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Kap finally lost it eh? Well you couldn't of picked a better target to lose your mind on.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Oh can't wait to see this one here. Sounds like this is going to be an epic classic for the books!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know what I'm looking forward to more, the damage to the mouse or his response.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> I don't know what I'm looking forward to more, the damage to the mouse or his response.


I'm looking forward to the latter, myself.....when you go nuclear on the mouse, the more twisted and imaginative he gets with his reprisal.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I'll live at the minimum and win at the maximum.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm looking forward to the latter, myself.....when you go nuclear on the mouse, the more twisted and imaginative he gets with his reprisal.


I actually think the mouse has more fun coming up with the concept than sending the bomb. Take it from me, the more evil he gets to come up with, the more "joyous" his retaliation will bee


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmmm i wonder who's anticipation is higher me...because I know whats in the box or the brains because he has no clue...or is it all you spectators just wanting someone to go boom


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Hmmmm i wonder who's anticipation is higher me...because I know whats in the box or the brains because he has no clue...or is it all you spectators just wanting someone to go boom


I vote for that last one.....it's like when you rubberneck to see a car accident on the highway, you get all the fun of seeing the wreckage, but also relief that it isn't you.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Grabs popcorn****

Waits for the BOOOOMMMMM!!!


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

This bomb sounds nuclear. Can't wait til Wednesday to see go it off from a comfortably safe distance


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I vote for that last one.....it's like when you rubberneck to see a car accident on the highway, you get all the fun of seeing the wreckage, but also relief that it isn't you.


I love it, I've never heard that one before!! ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I vote for that last one.....it's like when you rubberneck to see a car accident on the highway, you get all the fun of seeing the wreckage, but also relief that it isn't you.


Waitaminuteholdthehellondammit!

Llama for a day? Changed avatar? What gives?

Off to fill sandbags....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock.......


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I might have seen said box, but that was a while ago. Hmmmm cant wait for tomorrow. With all this talk Kevin, it better be epic.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nah its actually pretty crappy.... im just bored and want to taunt the mouse a little bit


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Sorry for the delay guys... Without Pinky here (aka stranded in Memphis due to the storm) our scannes are backed up and this will not be posted till tomorrow...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

at this point whats another day? Longest bomb ever....1 more day of waiting.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Sorry for the delay guys... Without Pinky here (aka stranded in Memphis due to the storm) our scannes are backed up and this will not be posted till tomorrow...


there are worse places to be stranded...least there's good BBQ

Pinhead Jr.: "wait a sec..there's bad BBQ?"

Herfabomber: "oh yeah....you've never been to Appleby's"

Pinhead Jr.: "well, maybe I would've if you dusted off yer wallet and we out to eat sometime, Cheapie McSkinflint"


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Says it was delivered today!!! WOO HOO this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Paranoia is slowly starting to creep in


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Says it was delivered today!!! WOO HOO this is gonna be awesome!


*Brain:* It has been delivered... It is in the process of going through our Bomb Disarmament Protocol as we speak...

*Pinky:* Narf! he means he is making me open it...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

No offense Ian but not even you and the mouse, and the brain all combined can beat this one. Kevin is a genius!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> No offense Ian but not even you and the mouse, and the brain all combined can beat this one. Kevin is a genius!


oh i dont know about that, ive already said its the dumbest bomb idea ever, and said that its pretty crappy...just a little bit of entertainment for me.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> oh i dont know about that, ive already said its the dumbest bomb idea ever, and said that its pretty crappy...just a little bit of entertainment for me.


*Brain:* Not Quite the Dumbest Idea Ever...


----------

